# Need a little help



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

29.5


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*send pic.*

your hands should be palms out. relaxed. math is ok BUT, do you have REG OR LG. OR EX LG HANDS.?what size glove? if its normal hand no correction. short fingers add 1/2 to 1 in for long fing deduct1/2 to 1 inch no long nails?the string should touch tip of your nose. same spot every time... send pic at full draw.to me.


----------

